# Does the R have an APS-C crop mode option?



## Refurb7 (Sep 10, 2018)

Sony has an APS-C crop mode that can be programmed to a function button. Will the R have such a feature?

I know the R goes into APS-C crop mode when an EF-S lens is mounted. But can I select the same crop mode when I mount a full-frame EF lens? For example, when mounting an EF 85/1.4 lens on an adapter.

Of course we can crop anything in post, but having the crop mode in camera, shown visually in the EVF, really helps for framing.


----------



## zim (Sep 10, 2018)

For me a real crop mode should also give more benefits like increased FPS, that would be really useful.


----------



## Refurb7 (Sep 10, 2018)

Yep, that would be cool. Fuji offers something like that with their new X-T3. But I would take any crop mode I could get. It just makes lenses a little more useful for a few situations.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 11, 2018)

There are various crop modes listed in the spec. Nothing says they are limited to a particular lens type.


3:2 Aspect Ratio
Large/RAW/C-RAW: 6720 x 4480
Medium: 4464 x 2976
Small 1: 3360 x 2240
Small 2: 2400 x 1600
1.6x (Crop)
Large/RAW/C-RAW: 4176 x 2784
Small 2: 2400 x 1600
4:3 Aspect Ratio
Large/RAW/C-RAW: 5952 x 4480*
Medium: 3968 x 2976
Small 1: 2976 x 2240*
Small 2: 2112 x 1600*
16:9 Aspect Ratio*
Large/RAW/C-RAW: 6720 x 3776
Medium: 4464 x 2512
Small 1: 3360 x 1888
Small 2: 2400 x 1344
1:1 Aspect Ratio
Large/RAW/C-RAW: 4480 x 4480
Medium: 2976 x 2976
Small 1: 2240 x 2240
Small 2: 1600 x 1600


----------



## Refurb7 (Sep 11, 2018)

Thanks or that info! That might just be the crop mode that kicks in when you mount an APS-C lens. I hope it can be switched on with any lens via a function button or menu setting.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 11, 2018)

They always miss 4 X 5 (8 X 10, 16 X 20) the size that US photos traditionally come in.


----------



## Talys (Sep 11, 2018)

Refurb7 said:


> Thanks or that info! That might just be the crop mode that kicks in when you mount an APS-C lens. I hope it can be switched on with any lens via a function button or menu setting.


I hope so too. This is a feature I really loved on the A7R3, though to be fair, one of the reasons I really loved it was that the RAW files coming out of that camera are gigantic, less of a problem with CR3's better compression. Still, it is nice to get an APSC shooter out of a full frame 100-400 when birding, because often, the center crop is all I want anyways.


----------

